# Zeigt mkfs.ext3 die Ergebnisse der badblocks-Prüfung an?

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Hab mir eine 750 GB Western Digital gegönnt und dachte mir nach vorherigen negativen Erfahrungen mit einer gleich großen Samsung: "Mach doch direkt den Oberflächentest beim Formatieren."

Ohne mir nähere Gedanken über die mögliche Ausführungsdauer zu machen, hab ich also

mkfs.ext3 -m 1 -cc -v /dev/sda1 &> /root/mkfs.log

ausgeführt. Das beschreibt die Platte nachfolgend mit den Mustern AA, 55, FF, 00, liest sie wieder ein und vergleicht das Ganze.

Nach 26 Stunden und 40 Minuten   :Shocked:   hat er dann das Dateisystem erstellt und aus die Maus.

Jetzt meine Frage, da keinerlei Fehler angezeigt wurden: Kann ich mich beruhigt zurücklehnen oder werden vom badblocks-Programm gefundene Fehler gar nicht angezeigt, sondern nur heimlich still und leise an mkfs weitergeleitet, um defekte Sektoren aus dem Dateisystem auszuschließen?

Im Systemlog sind keine Zugriffsfehler drin und auch die SMART-Werte sehen äußerst friedlich aus.

----------

## mv

Selbständig zeigt er keine Fehler an. Aber mit dumpe2fs -b kannst Du Dir die Liste anzeigen lassen.

Da Du aber einen Schreib+Lesetest gemacht hast, kann es auch sein, dass die Platte selbst heimlich still und leise die nicht beschreibbaren Blocks geblockt und durch Blocks aus einem "Ersatz"-Pool ersetzt hat - das bekommt das badblocks-Programm nicht mit, und auch mit smart erfährt man m.W. darüber nichts (außer man weiß, die Herzsteller-spezifischen Codes zu deuten).

----------

## sprittwicht

Danke für den Hinweis, die Liste ist leer.

Sollten die auf die Reserveblocks verschobenen Blöcke nicht in SMART unter "Reallocated_Sector_Ct" auftauchen?

----------

## mv

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> "Reallocated_Sector_Ct" auftauchen?

 

Wo bekommst Du so eine Ausgabe her? Bei mir werden mit ide-smart nur verschiedene Test-Ids mit nichtssagenden Status und Threshhold-Nummern ausgegeben (was auch der Dokumentation entspricht).

----------

## sprittwicht

Der Wert bei ID 5:

```

# smartctl -A /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.37 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   218   218   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4066

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   253   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   253   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       39

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   117   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       33

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

So wie ich das an verschiedenen Stellen (u.a. bei Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology) gelesen habe, gibt der RAW-Wert von Reallocated_Sector_Ct eine konkrete Zahl betroffener Sektoren zurück. VALUE ist ein davon abgeleiteter Wert im Bereich 0 - 255, der bei Verschlechterung des Laufwerkszustands runtergezählt wird, sobald er THRESH erreicht denkt der Hersteller: Langsam wird's kritisch.

Wäre natürlich noch ne Frage, wie ehrlich die Hersteller bei diesem Wert sind, überhaupt scheinen diese ganzen SMART-Werte für Hersteller ja ziemlich unverbindlich zu sein. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die eine bestimmte Anzahl von Reservesektoren vorsehen, die noch gar nicht in die SMART-Statistik eingehen, um die Käufer nicht zu beunruhigen.

</Verschwörungstheorie Ende>  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # smartctl -A /dev/sda
> ```
> ...

 

Danke!  Ich hatte bislang immer ide-smart benutzt (smartmontools brachte auf meiner IDE-Platte nur "falsche" Fehlermeldungen), und diesem sind die Zuordnung Id->Attribute_Name nicht bekannt. Daher wusste ich zwar immer value und threshhold (die Erklärung bei ide-smart stimmt mit Deiner überein), aber halt nicht, welche Daten das überhaupt betraf...

Mit der Interpretation der Ausgabe stimme ich mit Dir überein, mit der Verschwörungstheorie jedoch nicht: Wenn eine Platte angibt, sie sei noch intakt, sich kurz darauf aber mit allen Daten verabschiedet - und dies möglicherweise bei der nächsten Platte wieder auftritt - wird sich ein Kunde zweimal überlegen, ob die nächste Platte wieder von der selben Firma kommt. Dies ist eine der wenigen Stellen, an der Prinzip Marktwirtschaft funktioniert...

----------

